# rob bailey and the hustle standard - Hungry



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Rob Bailey is a recent acquaintance. We met at the LA Fit expo.
Dude is very popular within the bodybuilding and fitness community. Rob, and his wife Dana own Flag Nor Fail. A clothing and lifestyle company.

Rob is now producing his own music, which a lot of youtubers are using in their bodybuilding & workout videos.

His song Hungry is pretty ****ing boss.
I cannot speak to the SQ of the track but I can say that this song has QUICKLY become the anthem of the internet gym rat community. 

Check it:


----------

